
Top Quotes from SaaStr '18 - sdalezman
http://blog.intello.io/top-quotes-from-saastr-2018/
======
barakk
I loved this quote: "Customers don't give a shit about your vision, they just
want you to solve their problem." Peter Reinhardt, CEO @ Segment

